# What is your guilty pleasure?



## Boofy

This can be anything from a particularly shameful song to well, whatever you want really. If you are embarrassed to admit that you love it, be brave and post it here!

I'm going to just come out and say it. My guilty pleasure is Waterloo Road. I like to watch Waterloo Road and listen to Snow Patrol and sometimes I sing along to songs by Joss Stone. Oh Lord. What have I started?


----------



## Pidgeon84

Linkin Park, I used to be very openly obsessed, but my tastes got a lot heavier and the death metal folk don't look to fondly on that band lol. Not to mention I got older and realized how angsty the first couple records are.


----------



## bazz cargo

Oh my God! I have so many.


----------



## Firemajic

I watch exercise shows and workout shows while eating M&M"s....I also watch the show "Hoarders"---AFTER I clean my house...[My Granddaughter and  I dip Doritos into chocolate ice cream].


----------



## Deafmute

Pidgeon84 said:


> Linkin Park, I used to be very openly obsessed, but my tastes got a lot heavier and the death metal folk don't look to fondly on that band lol. Not to mention I got older and realized how angsty the first couple records are.



angsty? no they were pure emotional gold Crawling in my skin was the theme song to my junior year. 

hmm guilty pleasures? all of my pleasures are pretty guilty.


----------



## Firemajic

bazz cargo said:


> Oh my God! I have so many.




Just give us the ones rated PG---ok--maybe R rated [lol]


----------



## Pluralized

The folk jangling of Gordon Lightfoot, particularly _Gord's Gold_. 

Also Giada.


----------



## Jeko

Pretending I'm a DJ while listening to electronic dance music. But seriously, the imaginary sets I've put together are amazing.


----------



## stevesh

Ernest (Jim Varney) movies.


----------



## Boofy

stevesh said:


> Ernest (Jim Varney) movies.



Ah, this one is me too! ;___;


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Anything having to do with Pink Floyd, they're so terrible :lol: (Just kidding I love Pink Floyd) 

I guess I have to admit I watch the occasional chick flick.


----------



## Pluralized

stevesh said:


> Ernest (Jim Varney) movies.



That's the 'know what ah mean, Vern?' guy? Haven't thought about that in a long time. 

In a similar vein, I like the show 'Friends' but don't tell anyone. It's just come out on Netflix, btw...


----------



## Boofy

Oh God, I nearly died when you said Pink Floyd, Mustard! Don't scare me like that! I'm beginning to realise that most of these guilty pleasures are similar to my own, I mean, I watch chick flicks, I love Ernest Saves Christmas and when Cadence mentioned the pretending to be a DJ, I thought it was quite possibly the best thing I'd heard all week ;___;

Inb4: I have no taste in anything, what is my life x3


----------



## LeeC

The only name above I even recognize is Gordon Lightfoot, so I'll likely seem an eccentric.


Siting in my natural garden each growing season, watching the biodiversity expand, while hearing Williams' The Lark Ascending in my head. And on into the night, seeing what we can of the universe, appreciating playing even such a small part in it all.


----------



## InstituteMan

I feel guilty about none of my pleasures.


----------



## bazz cargo

I don't feel guilty but for some reason I get the urine taken out of me.

Prog Rock, talent and story telling and drama!
DIY SOS, I like to cry at the reveal

There are so many more.


----------



## hvysmker

Although I don't feel guilty, I do feel out of tune in preferring music from the thirties and forties, mostly big band type.  It certainly shows my age.  I can't stand Rock and Noise.

Charlie


----------



## Bishop

Back in my high school and college years, when bored on a friday night, I'd turn on whatever movies were on TV and watch them. TBS, FX, Lifetime... didn't matter. 

So when my (now) wife and I started dating, she went through my movie collection and saw the endless sci-fi, action, adventure, yadda yadda, my seasons of CSI and Futurama... she thought she had a good idea of what kind of TV I watched. About a year into our relationship she wanted to go see a chick flick starring Jennifer Lopez, and at the end of it, I remarked that I thought "The Wedding Planner" was a much better J-Lo film. She turned, stunned that I had seen a movie called "The Wedding Planner" in-depth enough to comment on it, and she then learned of my love of Rom-Coms. 

I watch them sparingly, and when I do it's usually the cheesier the better, and I'm often doing other things while watching them, but I've seen a LOT of romantic comedies. The chick-iest of chick flicks. Maid In Manhattan, Failure to Launch (though I hate SJP!), The Ugly Truth, Big Fat Greek Wedding, Hitch... ALL of them. If they were on TV at one time with their single curse word bleeped out? I've seen it.


----------



## midnightpoet

Oreos with Fritos


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_Ten Things I Hate About You

Clueless

_An Adam Sandler movie called _Reign Over Me. _I thought he was really good.

_The Mummy/Mummy Returns. _Love the chemistry between Brendan Fraser, Rachel Weisz, and John Hannah. I thought the movies were pretty funny.

That's it, really. Oh, _Alien 3_ isn't _nearly_ as bad as people say. And I like a couple Cradle of Filth albums, "Midian" and "Nymphetamine". That's it.


----------



## Firemajic

hvysmker said:


> Although I don't feel guilty, I do feel out of tune in preferring music from the thirties and forties, mostly big band type. It certainly shows my age. I can't stand Rock and Noise.
> 
> Charlie




Rock and noise???...Or rock music and noise--like kids screaming? I know you were NOT saying Rock music is noise..[LOL]--Not  Rock form the 70's---that is not noise my friend--that is classical Music--the theme music to my coming of age music...:razz:--I do like so of the "Older" music though.

- - - Updated - - -



midnightpoet said:


> Oreos with Fritos






ummmmhuh--good stuff!

- - - Updated - - -



Bruno Spatola said:


> _Ten Things I Hate About You
> 
> Clueless
> 
> _An Adam Sandler movie called _Reign Over Me. _I thought he was really good.
> 
> _The Mummy/Mummy Returns. _Love the chemistry between Brendan Fraser, Rachel Weisz, and John Hannah. I thought the movies were pretty funny.
> 
> That's it, really. Oh, _Alien 3_ isn't _nearly_ as bad as people say. And I like a couple Cradle of Filth albums, "Midian" and "Nymphetamine". That's it.





I liked the first 3 or 4 of the Alien movies.


----------



## midnightpoet

Pre-1960 musicals, especially Oklahoma! and Carousel. Any movie with Cary Grant. Barbara Streisand.  Bob Dylan, before he went electronic. Like Charlie, showing my age.  I still prefer ol' timey "rock n' roll" over "rock." Rod Stewart's American Songbook.  Don't feel guilty, though.


----------



## hvysmker

If the music has a scream, a "Baby, baby", or a "Yeah, yeah", it's not for me.

I know, don't remind me, that Bing Crosby was famous for his interjections.

In short, I like background music that doesn't pull me out of my writing. That means mostly non-intrusive instrumentals where I can listen and think at the same time.

Charlie


----------



## Pidgeon84

Deafmute said:


> angsty? no they were pure emotional gold Crawling in my skin was the theme song to my junior year.
> 
> hmm guilty pleasures? all of my pleasures are pretty guilty.



Meteora was, literally the only thing I listened to in high school. Our there music didn't even exist.


----------



## Pluralized

Charlie, I'm guessing you wouldn't care much for 'Goatwhore.' But you should give it a chance. Tell 'em, Pidgeon!


----------



## dale

80s hair band music. listening to it kind of like hanging with fat chicks or riding a moped. it's fun until your friends catch you doing it.


----------



## Gargh

I watch Neighbours... and Judge Judy :shock:. I've tried to stop but I think I'm too far gone now.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Pluralized said:


> Charlie, I'm guessing you wouldn't care much for 'Goatwhore.' But you should give it a chance. Tell 'em, Pidgeon!



There's no shame in listening to ol' Goatwhore! Lol


----------



## Folcro

Has anybody seen that movie _Bound_?


----------



## midnightpoet

Pluralized said:


> Charlie, I'm guessing you wouldn't care much for 'Goatwhore.' But you should give it a chance. Tell 'em, Pidgeon!



I got to thinking if you put any random noun with any random adverb/adjective there's probably a band by that name somewhere.  :razz:


----------



## Ariel

Lately I've taken up watching videos about people who build/live in "tiny" houses.  Has anyone else seen these?  They're so small!  I kind of want one.  For writing in.


----------



## Plasticweld

dale said:


> 80s hair band music. listening to it kind of like hanging with fat chicks or riding a moped. it's fun until your friends catch you doing it.




I didn't know there was any other kind of music... Must be I am old and out of touch,


----------



## Pluralized

Plasticweld said:


> I didn't know there was any other kind of music... Must be I am old and out of touch,



Not the 1880s, Bob....


----------



## Gargh

amsawtell said:


> Lately I've taken up watching videos about people who build/live in "tiny" houses.  Has anyone else seen these?  They're so small!  I kind of want one.  For writing in.



That's pretty cool... kind of caravan style? In the UK it's all refurbished shepherds' huts and writing sheds a la Dylan Thomas. I'm quite fascinated by that stuff too, it's really appealing as supplementary recreational space.


----------



## dale

Plasticweld said:


> I didn't know there was any other kind of music... Must be I am old and out of touch,



lol. what's funny is when i was a teen and that music was really popular, me and my friends called it "poseur rock" and put it down
and stuff. but now when i hear it, it's like i wanna listen to it. probably just cuz it makes me feel like a teen again to hear it.


----------



## Blade

amsawtell said:


> Lately I've taken up watching videos about people who build/live in "tiny" houses.  Has anyone else seen these?  They're so small!  I kind of want one.  For writing in.



I have seen them. I think they are generally what the English would call a cottage except they vary widely in style. It would be nice to have one at a secluded spot at the rear of the estate.:snowman:


----------



## Plasticweld

It was the music that replaced disco... At the age of MTV, it was not shy about featuring gorgeous girls in provocative outfits.  It was just about sex, and hard driving rock.  It was before anyone knew what the term Politically Correct, meant.     1000s of years from now when Anthropologist dig up old cassettes and records this will be known as the last honest age.


----------



## Firemajic

amsawtell said:


> Lately I've taken up watching videos about people who build/live in "tiny" houses. Has anyone else seen these? They're so small! I kind of want one. For writing in.





[Where I come from--they are called a dog house--where hubby is sent [lol].] I love them, they are compact and easy to clean. The show I saw was filmed in Canada, and the tiny homes were mobile.


----------



## escorial

my guilty pleasure is despair and misery....it's everything i am and it took me so long to understand that


----------



## hvysmker

You want some very old recordings, Pluralized?

I've got at least one, on a quick search, from the 1880s, and 85 from the 1890s?

Charlie


----------



## JamesR

Expensive coffee that I pay way too much money for, along with chocolate-covered marzipan and cigars, although I've recently given up tobacco since my dentist said it would permanently ruin my teeth unless I quit, and I'm too vain to let that happen. My favorite were _Punch_ brand.

I also like old black-and-white horror movies, Hallmark holiday movies like those constant low-budget Christmas films around December, and Harry Potter.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

hvysmker said:


> You want some very old recordings, Pluralized?
> 
> I've got at least one, on a quick search, from the 1880s, and 85 from the 1890s?
> 
> Charlie



Did they have recordings in the 1880's besides Edison maybe? I know there were a few from the 1890s.


----------



## hvysmker

mrmustard615 said:


> Did they have recordings in the 1880's besides Edison maybe? I know there were a few from the 1890s.



Presumably.  I found that one quickly, but recall a couple others. One was simply a man laughing. Another was birds chirping.  I think they were from the 1880s.  I got  them somewhere.  Long ago, there was a collector on the Usenet that posted hundreds of such songs that I downloaded.  All in .mp3 format.  I also have a box of Edisons in a shed out  back I've never gotten around to converting.  They used to be easy to find at garage sales and swap meets.

Charlie


----------



## Bishop

amsawtell said:


> Lately I've taken up watching videos about people who build/live in "tiny" houses.  Has anyone else seen these?  They're so small!  I kind of want one.  For writing in.



A coworker of mine is building one right now. Somehow, he plans on getting a jacuzzi bath into it. Personally, I'd be fine with any amount of space, so long as I have the internet and ample space for a desktop computer. And a couch and TV for console games. And a large bed. And a buttload of wall space for my posters/art.

Okay, maybe I'd not be great in a tiny home.


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> my guilty pleasure is despair and misery....it's everything i am and it took me so long to understand that




Is it a pleasure--or are you like me and have been there so long that you are just comfortable there...


----------



## Pidgeon84

Shoot, give me room to game and magical self replenishing refrigerator and I'll never need to leave!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

escorial said:


> my guilty pleasure is despair and misery....it's everything i am and it took me so long to understand that





Firemajic said:


> Is it a pleasure--or are you like me and have been there so long that you are just comfortable there...




There is nothing pleasurable about despair and misery. take it from someone who knows


----------



## Boofy

I'm with you mustard. You can indulge in it, or wallow, but indulgence and pleasure are two separate things. I can't say that I have ever enjoyed it.


----------



## escorial

mrmustard615 said:


> There is nothing pleasurable about despair and misery. take it from someone who knows


 

your spot on kidda...what a tangle web we leed

- - - Updated - - -



Firemajic said:


> Is it a pleasure--or are you like me and have been there so long that you are just comfortable there...



yep...we must get a kick out of it....


----------



## bazz cargo

> Originally Posted by *escorial*
> 
> 
> 
> my guilty pleasure is despair and misery....it's everything i am and it took me so long to understand that



There is a lot to untangle here, it is obvios you were born to be a writer. 

Most if not all revolutions are born in pain and blood, remember the pen (keyboard) is mightier than the sword.


----------



## Cran

My guilty pleasures developed late - at least the ones that aren't X-rated - but that gave me the advantage of buying them cheap at garage sales and second-hand stores. 

Video games, for instance; I bought two semi reliable N64 consoles when they were almost elevated to antique status. 

VHS, and later DVD, movies and series - at last estimate and following a thin-out, around 2000 of them, including yes, romantic comedies, some Disneys, and all but one episode of James Bond*, comic book action heroes, any David Attenborough I can get hands on, a few BBC Science series, and even ... Star Wars. 

_*One of only two not produced by Broccoli & Co: Never Say Never Again_. I do have a home-recorded copy of the original Casino Royale (comedy spoof, starring Peter Sellers and David Niven as Sir James Bond), but I haven't been able to play it since my multi-speed VHS player died.


----------



## lala_elianna

yep...we must get a kick out of it....[/QUOTE]

I'm in defense of firemajic & escorial! If you're a bit of an emotional masochist, despair & misery can be guilty pleasures.


----------



## Winston

Will Ferrell movies.

Or any other crass, offensive teenage humor that involves flatulence and poorly hidden innuendo.


----------



## aj47

I used to say writing.  Because it was something I hid.  Especially my parodies and my baseball stuff.  

Now, I don't know that I have anything I do for me that isn't out there in the open.


----------



## InstituteMan

astroannie said:


> I used to say writing.  Because it was something I hid.  Especially my parodies and my baseball stuff.
> 
> Now, I don't know that I have anything I do for me that isn't out there in the open.



God, I love your baseball stuff. Only a little over a month and a half until pitchers and catchers report!


----------



## JamesR

Another guilty pleasure that comes to mind: late 90s-early 00s teenage bubblegum pop, like that weird _I'm Blue_ song and _Barbie Girl_ for example. They just bring back memories from my childhood. I'm also a brony due to my little sister


----------



## lala_elianna

Winston said:


> Will Ferrell movies.



Whaaaat? Will Ferrell is awesome. Anchorman is comedic gold!


----------



## SwitchBack

My guilty pleasure.

Riding - I own two horses. An old Quarter horse mare named Sand & a  Trakehner stallion, Gunther, who is trained in dressage. I've been riding pretty much since I could walk. 

Digital graphics - 3D design and game design. It's my second job & my hobby. 



Old house "hunting" - by appointment and open house venues. By old, I mean early 1900s and earlier. I can not stand modern "architectural design" LOL. Particularly ultra modern - they remind me of prison cell blocks [all clean cut corners and absolutely no character]. I'll take a crumbling half rotten 1910 house over an ultra modern any day.


----------



## Firemajic

I play Super Mario on an old Nintendo---I can kill the dragon!  My 5 year old granddaughter beats me...but not EVERY time--just most of the time...


----------



## Morkonan

Hmmm...

Computer games is one, I guess. Though, lately, I haven't been playing many. I also like to create 3D art. Well, 3D objects, mostly - I don't do a lot of rendering of them. I've been toying with idea of selling some, on the side, just for funsies. And, years ago, I used to enjoy collecting and painting lead miniatures. But, they're all in few big boxes, now, and probably could do with some touch-up work. Lastly - I used to love to play Dungeons&Dragons, but haven't had the chance in a long while. 

Now that I think of it, I think I need to focus a little bit more on "guilty pleasures", since so many of mine haven't seen the light of day in quite awhile.  

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Kat

Classic musicals. No one will watch them with me. I sing along. 

I also sing along with the radio in the car. 

Fudge poptarts. I hide them.


----------



## Guy Faukes

There's a skit by Dara O'Briain on why he doesn't like people using the phrase "guilty pleasure"


----------



## Boofy

Guy Faukes said:


> There's a skit by Dara O'Briain on why he doesn't like people using the phrase "guilty pleasure"



Hah, "I like to use a crowded tube train to touch women". Oh Dara. /chuckle


----------



## Guy Faukes

Well, I guess if we started delving in our true guilty pleasures, this thread might get a little dark really fast


----------



## Ariel

SwitchBack said:


> Old house "hunting" - by appointment and open house venues. By old, I mean early 1900s and earlier. I can not stand modern "architectural design" LOL. Particularly ultra modern - they remind me of prison cell blocks [all clean cut corners and absolutely no character]. I'll take a crumbling half rotten 1910 house over an ultra modern any day.



I felt that way too until I owned a house from the 1920s.  The electrical is weird, the add-ons are off (weird angles where nothing fits, sloping floors, inaccessible outlets), the doors all stick weird, the windows are drafty, and the plumbing sucks. The house itself isn't worth the money I'd have to sink into it.  And there's no storage.  Not to mention all the rooms are tiny and the layout is weird. I never thought I'd want to build my own house but I do.

I want something small but with a good design/layout where there's either room for growth or the room's already there.


----------



## Boofy

I'm in an apartment that was converted from a 1920's family home. They're so prone to damp because they're poorly ventilated and it gets so cold! The upkeep is too much for me. I feel your pain! :___;

I think that modern builds can be lovely. Modern builds based on 1900s architecture would be the ultimate ^^


----------



## InstituteMan

amsawtell said:


> I never thought I'd want to build my own house but I do.
> 
> I want something small but with a good design/layout where there's either room for growth or the room's already there.



The surest way of getting over this is to build your own house. It seems so awesome, until you realize it's terrible.


----------



## LeeC

InstituteMan said:


> The surest way of getting over this is to build your own house. It seems so awesome, until you realize it's terrible.


I was waiting for you to drop the other shoe with that second sentence. What's even harder is to try to keep up with, let alone improve, an 1870's New England L Cape house your wife fell in love with. 

My writing workspace is in what was the marryin' and buryin' room. That's right, one door comes in from the front door and the other goes out a side door. It was the room where both family members were married and were laid out for a final goodbye. 

I think the wife's tiring now though, having to carry in wood for the heater this winter now that it's difficult for me. But roles have switched in more ways that one, as I'm now set on this being my last residence having put so much into it.


----------



## Cran

amsawtell said:


> I felt that way too until I owned a house from the 1920s.  The electrical is weird, the add-ons are off (weird angles where nothing fits, sloping floors, inaccessible outlets), the doors all stick weird, the windows are drafty, and the plumbing sucks. The house itself isn't worth the money I'd have to sink into it.  And there's no storage.  Not to mention all the rooms are tiny and the layout is weird. I never thought I'd want to build my own house but I do.
> 
> I want something small but with a good design/layout where there's either room for growth or the room's already there.


Yep - had that sort of fun with a 1903 Australian villa, including bringing the shower and toilet inside. I do still love the old places for their high ceilings (until the light globe needs replacing), aged timberwork and general character, but all things considered, I am very happy in my boring, conventional, little 1990s house on a postage stamp block of land, with its lack of repair and maintenance requirements, great sound and thermal insulation, and floors that don't bounce when I walk on them.

I compromised by making what little garden space there is into something more fitting a century old cottage - various old and weathered bricks and pavers and broken pieces of concrete for the courtyard and pathways and the odd bit of retaining wall, and crowded or rambling plants to fill the rest.


----------



## Morkonan

I love old homes for their architecture and, as Cran mentioned, their high ceilings. I also like the over-sized windows and conveniences like "mud-rooms", cellars, and full attics. But, all that space comes at a price - They're very difficult to heat/cool efficiently. One feature many newer homes don't have are "whole house fans" which are fans placed in a central location, usually covered by mechanical louvers, and exhausting into an attic or similar area that are designed to pull in a nice draft from open windows, to fully ventilate a house. We had one when I was growing up and on a summer day, that was the best way to cool and refresh the interior of the house, quickly. I miss that sort of thing. One thing I'm particularly fond of in an older house is the custom woodwork, especially carvings. I also like custom stonework available in and around fireplaces and kitchens. Things like dumbwaiters and coal chutes are cool, too.  Secret passages are a very desirable selling point!


----------



## NineShadowEyes

This thread made me laugh. My guilty pleasure is shoujo anime which is targeted at young female teens. I'm a 43 year old male.


----------



## Bishop

NineShadowEyes said:


> This thread made me laugh. My guilty pleasure is shoujo anime which is targeted at young female teens. I'm a 43 year old male.



That's nothing. The wife and I have seen every episode of the new My Little Pony series at least twice.

No, we don't have children.


----------



## Morkonan

NineShadowEyes said:


> This thread made me laugh. My guilty pleasure is shoujo anime which is targeted at young female teens. I'm a 43 year old male.



"..shoujo anime.."

You win the "I Made Morkonan Google Something Today" award.


----------



## NineShadowEyes

Bishop said:


> That's nothing. The wife and I have seen every episode of the new My Little Pony series at least twice.
> 
> No, we don't have children.



Wow, that's hardcore. The closest I've gotten is feeling an urge to watch Sailor Moon.

I don't have kids either.


----------



## Bishop

NineShadowEyes said:


> Wow, that's hardcore.



It's... shockingly well written. And oddly compelling for a show about ponies. Also, horse puns can be f***ing hilarious.


----------



## AKLenderax

Definitely Pokemon and Star Wars. In high school I would get made fun of for carrying anything related to the two so I had to hide it.


----------



## Boofy

Pokemon is great, they don't know what they're missing out on, you have a favourite? Mine is Ambipom :3
 Same goes for Star Wars. People are barmy ^^


----------



## AKLenderax

Blaziken is the best Pokemon to ever live! I started and will always love Gen 3!
Anakin Skywalker is the best Jedi/Sith ever as well, not a popular opinion but it is mine!


----------



## joshybo

> Definitely Pokemon and Star Wars. In high school I would get made fun of for carrying anything related to the two so I had to hide it.



I must be lucky in this regard.  Never got ridiclued for either of these, though a couple people took issue with me coloring my hair various colors for some reason.  Never understood why.  Anywhos, my favorite Pokémon will always be Charizard (I started with Pokémon red when it was rather new).  I'd like to pick someone a bit more obscure or edgier, but the truth's the truth.  Also, Pokémon Snap is legitimately one of my Top 10 favorite console games of all time, as sad as that probably sounds.


----------



## Boofy

I think I was 7/8 when Pokemon Blue and Red came out and I got a copy of Blue for my birthday that year. I can see the appeal in Charizard but I was always more for Venasaur and the grass types ^^ And colouring your hair is good for boredom. Mine was Yellow/orange/red/purple until a few days ago. I wanted it to look like fire, all singed at the ends. What colour did you go, neh? :3


----------



## joshybo

A variety of colors.  I would bleach my hair and color over it.  My first day of senior year, it was neon green, but that was a spray whereas the other colors were semi-permanent dye.  Most typically, I had my hair totally royal or aqua blue.  My favorite was when I did jet black on one half, royal blue on the other.  In my senior picture, I have purple hair.  At one time I had it done in four equal slices of pillarbox red, blue, green and purple.  And in between each coloring, I would re-bleach my hair so the new colors would stand out.  It killed it pretty good, but I knew I could always just shave it all away, as I tend to now, so it wasn't a major concern, haha.


----------



## InstituteMan

I feel like a pokeoldman.


----------



## Dominic Holmboe

Pretty Little Liars ... NO! I will stand for that show - it deserves more cred than people give it lol.


----------



## Batch

Work. I don't know anyone who enjoys working as much as myself.


----------



## FleshEater

amsawtell said:


> I felt that way too until I owned a house from the 1920s.  The electrical is weird, the add-ons are off (weird angles where nothing fits, sloping floors, inaccessible outlets), the doors all stick weird, the windows are drafty, and the plumbing sucks. The house itself isn't worth the money I'd have to sink into it.  And there's no storage.  Not to mention all the rooms are tiny and the layout is weird. I never thought I'd want to build my own house but I do.
> 
> I want something small but with a good design/layout where there's either room for growth or the room's already there.



I can relate to this. My current home was built in 1926. I hate it. One, very small bathroom, upstairs. Small rooms, the floors creak and groan with every step, closets that are only 10" deep, blah, blah, blah. The only nice thing is the real hardwood floor that's decoratively laid out, and some of the woodwork. The basement is damp and moldy, and the floors all sag. I have no idea how these homes hold their value, meanwhile manufactured homes are considered a declining asset. Seriously? I'll take a steel frame over a house propped up by a brick column and four old boards. 



Bishop said:


> It's... shockingly well written. And oddly compelling for a show about ponies. Also, horse puns can be f***ing hilarious.



My four-year-old loves My Little Pony. I never pay attention to it, but my wife says it's funny.

As for the thread, I really don't have a guilty pleasure. Except maybe that I enjoy Lana Del Ray's song Blue Jeans. Yes...that's embarrassing.


----------



## hvysmker

While in the army and stationed in Chinon, France, I rented a third-floor apartment.  I don't know how old the building was, but a cornerstone of the building next door, a duplicate of mine, read 1490.  The outside walls were about three feet thick, solid rocks. Windows were the vertical slit type.

There was electricity and a sink inside, but the pipes and cables ran along the ceilings.  An outside toilet, though.  I remember the stairs to my floor being of solid stone and worn down four or five inches in the center from people using them.  Talk about drafty.  I think minor hurricanes practiced in those two rooms.  But I couldn't hear the neighbors screaming unless I stepped into the hall.  The interior walls appeared to be as thick as the outside ones.  Back then, buildings  were made to last.

I used a propane stove for cooking and heating.  The cylinders had to be carried three blocks uphill over my shoulder and then upstairs.  The streets around the building had no sidewalks and were too narrow for a large 1960s car to turn corners, so I had to park  blocks away.  

Now for the pros.  I only had to take about eight or ten steps from my front door to a great little grocery shop across the street.  It sold excellent French bread, the long thin loaves, One entire side of the story contained wine, floor to ceiling. A bottle of my favorite only cost the equivelent of forty cents, American.

Charlie


----------



## thepancreas11

I play board games. I love them. Settlers of Catan, Ticket to Ride, a card related game called Smash-Up. I think the nerdy ones suit me best.


----------



## OddEvy

America's Next Top Model. Not so much for the past year or more (don't really watch tv at all anymore), when I did watch it however I would panic at any possible sound that meant someone was coming up the stairs or opening the front door, so I would change channel. This however would seem odd only once, clearly a 'changing channel to something more accepted' manouver, so I would then change the channel again, and again so it would seem like I was just channel hopping for something interesting to watch. Genius. 

My more mainstay guilty pleasure/insanity is talking to my cat a lot. Like, actual conversations. Well. Actual one-sided conversations with entirely imagined responses.

Edit: Also, that Teen Wolf (the current one) tv show. Especially the first season with its many teenage/school problems.


----------



## Awanita

Asleep at the wheel....good western swing band

John Wayne movies................Have almost everyone made.

Playing Monopoly with the wife..............Still Married. lol.

Four legged kids..............It's all her fault. lol.


----------



## MamaStrong

Currently, The Amazing Race. All 23 Seasons are on Hulu....addicted!


----------



## LeeC

Classical and jazz music, though I seldom listen anymore with so much of it in my head. 

Literary works that present more than a surface story.

Watching the biodiversity expand in my multi-acre natural garden (forest edge ecosystem).

Quiet moments with the wife and my four legged companions, realizing what's really of value in life. 

Seeing the predominate culture's western literature and films as satire.

And a community of reasonably mature people like yourselves, that know agreeing to disagree is a bond of respect. 

Peace


----------



## Ariel

Cinnamon dolce steamers from Starbucks.  It's sweetened steamed milk with whipped cream.  I add honey, vanilla, nutmeg, and extra cinnamon.  It's so good and relaxing.  My mom used to make something similar when I was a kid and wouldn't sleep.  Also, it's one of the cheapest items on the Starbucks menu.


----------



## blindnirvana

Julia Roberts movies. I dunno what it is but I really enjoy most of her movies (most especially Mona Lisa Smile, Pretty Woman and Erin Brokovich) and haven't seen one she's in that I didn't.


----------



## Converse

I rarely drink. Mostly wine is too fruity and most beers except for a few European ones [which I can count on one hand] taste like swill to me. 


My typical guilty pleasure is having a bourbon or some other hard liquor [straight, not mixed], in front of the fireplace and having a book to read or friends/family over to have a conversation with. 

My second guilty pleasure is ballroom dancing. I can't understand the "dancing" LOL of my generation [28] and younger; looks like some mockery of the whack a mole/weasel game with all the jumping up and down... or as one DJ said when friends talked me into going the dancers resembled "sizzling bacon"?? Really, sizzling bacon. I nearly died laughing. 


My "normal" guilty pleasure, as per some friends from university, is being an artist - I paint nature scenes mostly.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I don't drink at all, but I've tried Bailey's Irish cream and _loved_ it.

At one point, I was drinking ridiculous amounts of frappuccinos, and Red Bulls. I do feel guilty about that, from a health perspective.


----------



## Ariel

Bruno, try St. Germain's Irish Cream.  It's cheaper and tastes better in my opinion.  Try it with some coffee ice cream.


----------



## W.Goepner

I stopped reading about halfway through.

Here is mine. In no particular order.

Music; Any clean and smooth harmony, (beach boys, statler brothers) with a discernible beat, (country)

Movies; Now here I have mixed pleasures. Most animation, leave out the stuff like Sponge Bob, but Disney "Frozen" and things like "how to train your dragon". Then the live action types as in "superman" (the original Christopher Reevs) and lord of the rings, or After Earth. (I am a big kid at heart)

Activities; Prospecting for gold, Racing, writing and reading. Computer games, (bad things they are those games, taking too much of my time)

Other; under the cover activities.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh! one more, I like to cook and I like to eat what I cook.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

amsawtell said:


> Bruno, try St. Germain's Irish Cream.  It's cheaper and tastes better in my opinion.  Try it with some coffee ice cream.



Stay back, temptress! (Thanks for the recommendation )

I typed St. Germain in on Google; the guy looks like Jesus' gay brother.







I bet he's a big Taylor Swift fan, and likes walks in the rain.


----------



## popsprocket

I love CW shows! 

There. I said it.

It's true that they're very teen-oriented and can sometimes stray into stomach-wrenching stupidity, but by and large they are some of the best written shows on TV. The common thing between them though is that the first ~5 episodes are usually total garbage designed to hook teenage girls. After that though they increase exponentially in how good they are.


----------



## Loveabull

I do not sing or dance unless it's a wedding and open bar. However, when it's just me and those golden moldies on the CD player...in the car...with the windows tightly rolled up, oh I let loose. 

Same effect when I walk the dogs with ITunes, remember the commercials with the dancing shadows? Funny thing is that I'm a senior but some of the new music gets me going. People see this quiet Grandma type walking a big scary dog and bopping along to " I'm gonna pop some tags, got twenny dollars in my pock-et"...hey always keep' em guessing

Oh and pedicures, if I could afford it I'd make my feet happy every day


----------



## Mondestrunken

I'm pretty shameless about everything that I enjoy. I don't see any reason to feel bad about things that make me happy. 

That being said, there are things that I'm sure some people think I should be embarrassed about, like my excessive love for Korean pop music.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Mondestrunken said:


> That being said, there are things that I'm sure some people think I should be embarrassed about, like my excessive love for Korean pop music.



I'm fascinated with K-Pop and J-Pop. It's quirky, confusing, and strangely appealing to the less analytical side of our brains. Some of it is pretty good, though. I was into Miyavi for a while :ambivalence:


----------



## Winter's child lost?

Watching Rocky Horror picture show at a theater where it is also being acted out by a play troop. It bring great laughter and tears of joy.


----------



## Mondestrunken

Bruno Spatola said:


> I'm fascinated with K-Pop and J-Pop. It's quirky, confusing, and strangely appealing to the less analytical side of our brains. Some of it is pretty good, though. I was into Miyavi for a while :ambivalence:



Oh, some of it is downright fantastic. Korea actually has some amazing R&B.

And I actually saw Miyavi in concert back in 2010


----------



## Loveabull

Another one is when my kid is window shopping I'll grab every scandal sheet and read through them before she gets back...wouldn't pay a dime for any of them but just fun junk food for the mind.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Papa John's Pizza- and Science Fiction. It's a great night at my place with Hawaiian BBQ chicken and Stargate or Transformers!


----------



## Poet of Gore

i go to the hottest cashier anytime i go to a grocery store. i don't care how long the line is. then i usually buy beer to see if they are old enough to hit on.


----------



## am_hammy

Two of my guilty pleasures I only feel guilty and harassed about from my friends when I tell them is korean dramas and k-pop. I'm a sucker for all that stuff. Love the culture and the sound. I'm also seeing that I'm not the only one that actually likes k-pop. It warms my heart to know I'm not alone.

Another guilty pleasure of mine is socks. Socks are essential...but the amount I have is obscene. And I never end up matching pairs. I love them though :grin:




Bruno Spatola said:


> _The Mummy/Mummy Returns. _Love the chemistry between Brendan Fraser, Rachel Weisz, and John Hannah. I thought the movies were pretty funny.



Ahhh, one of my favorite sets of movies! I got the special edition one year for my birthday and I still watch it, even though DVDs are being pushed out of existence with bluray.


----------



## Ariel

One of my guilty pleasures is watching the same old favorite movies over again.  My favorite movie is "The Fifth Element" and I have seen it so often that when I watch it I quote the movie line by line.


----------



## squidtender

Please God, never let me have to meet any of these people in real life and if I do, forgive me for having to kill them for the secret they shall know . . . 

I'm 6'3", 350 pounds and built like a tank. I listen to heavy metal, have tattoos and don't get messed with on the street. I go to the gym to lift weights three times a week. And, of course, I listen to music. 

Abba. 

I listen to Abba when I work out. Dancing queen, take a chance on me, Fernando . . . 

Now you know. Don't ever repeat this.


----------



## Carly Berg

I can't stop watching the Real Housewives shows. Real Housewives of Beverly Hills is my favorite, But I'll watch Orange County, Atlanta, New Jersey, New York, Miami, and Australia (or is it New Zealand?) too. I can't stand the spoiled bimbos on the shows and sometimes I jump up and down and yell at the screen about how stupid they all are. But then I pay to watch more episodes on demand.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Ready for this? Here goes.

I hook up a TV near my bathtub. Yes, that's right. I connect video games to it via extension cords, and also bring my laptop, then get a massive bowl of extreme moose tracks ice cream, with as much fudge per square inch as possible. and proceed to fill the bath with bubbles and bath salts,  browse the internet, play video games and music, and eat the ice cream, all whilst bathing for several hours. 

Sometimes I even play online, and I openly admit what's going on to my friends. They are jealous. 

View attachment 7476


----------



## Ariel

Make-over shows--especially "What Not to Wear."  I also love cooking shows and home-remodeling shows.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

squidtender said:


> Abba.
> 
> I listen to Abba when I work out. Dancing queen, take a chance on me, Fernando . . .



ABBA is one of the best bands of all time, and by far the best pop group. _Nothing_ to feel guilty about -- some of their famous fans include Metallica!  



amsawtell said:


> One of my guilty pleasures is watching the same old favorite movies over again.  My favorite movie is "The Fifth Element" and I have seen it so often that when I watch it I quote the movie line by line.



This is very common among cinephiles. Plus, that's a really good movie! I'm the same. I've seen _Rear Window_ a dozen times, _Battle Royale_ ten times, _Pan's Labyrinth_ five times, _The Thing_ ten times, etc. 



amsawtell said:


> I also love cooking shows and home-remodeling shows.



Some of them are very well done, educational, and often uplifting. There's a brilliant food series call "The Supersizers Eat..." with Sue Perkins and Giles Corren, where they live like Romans, or French royalty, or Medieval Englanders, living exclusively on the diets of the times. Kitchen Nightmares is great, also, and Great British Menu. Even Masterchef is pretty good.


----------



## Ariel

I met an English lady when I vactioned in Arkansas a few years back who claimed her late husband was Gordan Ramsey's dad.  She said he was "a lovely man."  She also apologized for Gordon's anger.  She owned the motel I was staying in.

She also reminded me of my grandmother.

I'm not so sure whether this is a guilty pleasure or not but I grew up in a biker family (Harleys not Schwins) and I have ridden with riders who forgot I was behind them because my balance is so good.  I am absurdly proud of this fact even though it has no real application.


----------



## Boofy

> Some of them are very well done, educational, and often uplifting. There's a brilliant food series call "The Supersizers Eat..." with Sue Perkins and Giles Corren, where they live like Romans, or French royalty, or Medieval Englanders, living exclusively on the diets of the times. Kitchen Nightmares is great, also, and Great British Menu. Even Masterchef is pretty good.



Agree, agree, agree. I can't get enough of cooking shows. I really dislike Ramsay in Hotel Hell, though. I swear, he gets into the shower naked every single episode. His rear is pure botox, now. 

I don't think he's playing anything but a character on television though. I mean, he helped write Larousse Gastronomique. For chefs it is perhaps one of the most widely renowned and respected encyclopaedias on cooking. Every chef I know has a copy. I find it hard to believe that the man he portrays and the accomplished chef he actually is, are one and the same.


----------



## Mistique

Pink  I absolutely love pink. I mean the color, not the singer. I know I should have gotten over this when I was a little girl, but I still love pink.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Pink and purple are my favourite colours. (Ooh, I just grew a new muscle with that display of comfort in my sexuality.)


----------



## Mistique

Bruno Spatola said:


> Pink and purple are my favourite colours. (Ooh, I just grew a new muscle with that display of comfort in my sexuality.)



I am impressed!


----------



## Plasticweld

Mistique said:


> Pink  I absolutely love pink. I mean the color, not the singer. I know I should have gotten over this when I was a little girl, but I still love pink.



I actually like the singer, can't stand the color.


----------



## Kevin

Watching old black & whites like Jane Eyre. By today's standards they're overacted and overly dramatic. I know it but I can't help myself. As I was watching the pale and introspective Miss Eyre I was thinking that she was something like Loony Lovegood in her manners and out look, having been through such difficulties in her childhood. And then Orson Welles happened to exclaim _What the deuce?  
_What the deuce? How is it possible that a person from that era could ever have seen or known of the likes of Stuy? What the deuce, indeed.


----------



## belthagor

Lots of animes which I can't really name on these forums without getting in trouble due to their nature.


----------



## SociallyAwkward

Too many to list. The ones I am most ashamed of, well that would have to be E! and Trash TV on MTV.


----------



## am_hammy

SociallyAwkward said:


> Too many to list. The ones I am most ashamed of, well that would have to be E! and Trash TV on MTV.



MTV Trash tv is the best kind of trash tv. And you're right on the money with E! haha


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I like to soak my hand in warm water, wait 'til my hand is all wrinkly, then touch peoples' faces when they're sleeping. They wake up thinking a creepy old man has broken in and started groping 'em.

It's just a pleasure, usually, but I start feeling guilty once the police arrive. I will strike again, though...


----------



## JustRob

My guilty pleasure ought to be being a masochist, but a friend told me that a masochist is the sort of person who fancies taking a cold shower, so doesn't. Okay, I get that, so now I can't be a masochist because it's my guilty pleasure. Okay then, my guilty pleasure is wishing that I could be a masochist if I could work out how without failing dismally. Whatever I try to do seems to end in failure. Perhaps if I try to commit suicide I'll live forever. Okay, the truth must be that my pleasure is to be a logical pedant who annoys others, but I don't feel particularly guilty about that. Perhaps as one gets older one can't see the point in feeling guilty any more.

Take two.  I do have pleasures that I would not mention, not that I feel guilty about them but because to do so would force others to reveal their reactions and therefore a side of themselves about which they might feel guilt. Right then, so my guilty pleasure is believing that other people have sides to their themselves, pleasures even, about which they feel guilt, so I don't reveal my own out of kindness to them. I think that almost makes sense.

I certainly feel no guilt about enjoying any of the music that I do. What else is it for but to enjoy? Well yes, people can march to some of it but that often doesn't end in enjoyment. Vaughan Williams and Tangerine Dream, but not both at once of course; that would be masochism.

P.S.  I've got it now.  Watching the ends of films. Late in the evening after my wife has gone to bed I stay up and hunt through the TV channels for films that are near their end. Okay, one has to deal with all that rubbish about plots and character arcs and whatever as a writer but for pleasure I just want to cut to the chase. There are a lot of films out there that waste the first hour and a half anyway and it isn't too difficult to pick up the plot from what's left. Oh dear. Are there any script-writers on this forum? Sorry. You did ask. Now I'm really feeling guilty.


----------



## Jeko

> Lots of animes which I can't really name on these forums without getting in trouble due to their nature.



People never believe me when I say I watch anime but not 'that kind of anime'. ;-)

One of my guilty pleasures is crying at stuff like Clannad.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

There are some amazing anime films. The filmic variant of that genre fairs better than the series do, in terms of how seriously they're considered, artistically. Works like _Akira_, _Ghost in the Shell_, and especially Miyazaki's masterpieces, are generally considered must-see movies _period_. Not just good, "considering it's anime," or something.

I'd argue not many of the TV animes are as 'must-see' as those movies, but they exist: Cowboy Bebop, Neon Genesis Evangelion, etc. I remember really liking Samurai Champloo, also, but don't remember much other than it making me laugh, and having a sick hip hop soundtrack.


----------



## Bishop

I think my biggest one recently is Call of Duty games.

I enjoy them far more than I care to admit, because I hate the people who chug mountain dew and play online exclusively... but I really enjoy the campaigns, short though they are and cliched often enough...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

The COD campaigns in recent years have been dog shit. Advanced Warfare's campaign is the best it's been since Modern Warfare. It's been a long-awaited return to form, but it got there at least.


----------



## Bishop

Bruno Spatola said:


> The COD campaigns in recent years have been dog shit. Advanced Warfare's campaign is the best it's been since Modern Warfare. It's been a long-awaited return to form, but it got there at least.



Agreed, but I--to my shame--really enjoy Ghosts. MW2, MW3, and BlOps 2 are... awful. But I love BlOps 1 for the cold war setting, that was a good change of form.

And Ghosts does have the best Co-op swarm mode


----------



## dale

i was the crash bandicoot champion. i gave up video games then. once you achieve bandicoot god status? there's nothing else out there.


----------



## am_hammy

Crash team racing was my jam. Out of the entire franchise that was my favorite.


----------



## dale

am_hammy said:


> Crash team racing was my jam. Out of the entire franchise that was my favorite.



lol. i liked warped.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Bishop said:


> Agreed, but I--to my shame--really enjoy Ghosts. MW2, MW3, and BlOps 2 are... awful.



MW2's Spec Ops mode was rad, and the prison mission is full-on Micheal Bay's _The Rock_. It had its moments. _Ghosts_ is probably the worst of them all in a lot of ways, but I thought the attack dog was awesome.


----------



## Bishop

Bruno Spatola said:


> MW2's Spec Ops mode was rad, and the prison mission is full-on Micheal Bay's _The Rock_. It had its moments. _Ghosts_ is probably the worst of them all in a lot of ways, but I thought the attack dog was awesome.



I love the ridiculous Ghosts story, probably because it starts a lot like Escape from LA: You start in a post-disaster LA, a satellite from space rains death on the world, and the bad guys are a collective of South American and Central American countries invading the US. If the main character had an eyepatch, I wouldn't even listen to the dialogue, I'd just imagine a countdown clock in the corner for when the Plutoxin 7 virus kills me.

Also, the arsenal is my second favorite of the CoD games, second to the greatest CoD, which is MW1.


----------



## am_hammy

Since the subject is currently games, I'm not that great with FPS, but I do enjoy them. CoD is cool, but I'm a bit partial to the Borderlands series.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_Borderlands_ is killer. Nothing more satisfying than critical hits, dumb characters, and looting everything like a bottom feeder. "Catch a riiiiiiide." 

Despite the annoying Internet humour in the second game, the mechanics were still good.


----------



## am_hammy

My brother and I will tool around and do missions together. Howeve, since we only have one system for it, trophies don't go to both of us. Usually I'm struggling to actually hit something haha. I love the graphics. The comic-esque quality about it is appealing.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

You know, they added that comic book style very far into developing the game. One of the artists/programmers knocked it up quickly, after a sudden vision change from the powers that be. Before then, it looked very generic! The graphics are half the charm.

The character BRICK is good, if you suck at aiming the guns . Or you can just hold down the shoot button whilst screaming as loud as you can. (That's what *my* sister does...)


----------



## Boofy

I like the Mechromancer, nothing beats those mad anarchy stacks.


----------



## am_hammy

I agree. I think its a nice addition and experience to the game play.

I'd like to think I have a little more of a cultured response than screaming. When the rage hits though, who the hell knows what will come out. I will have to try that character out then and fine tune my elementary shooting skillz


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

YES! The mechromancer! Oh my... I so much loved playing for hours and maxing those stats... Because I just farmed for the tech weapons that had seeker shots so I didn't even need the accuracy anymore...SO amazing and I didn't think anyone else...Ah, the endorphin release when I beat bosses...And from that, I took one of my favorite quotes! 

"Sorry about your face!" - Mechromancer, Borderlands 2. I also play League of Legends. My guilty habit on LoL is ARAM. I play so much of that game mode....And just babble about the game in the mutual chat all day long...


----------



## Boofy

> "Sorry about your face!" - Mechromancer, Borderlands 2. I also play League of Legends. My guilty habit on LoL is ARAM. I play so much of that game mode....And just babble about the game in the mutual chat all day long...



Oh no! I play DOTA 2 (eep)


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

My other guilty pleasure is that I never bothered with dota because it's so insanely hard and detailed and I'm too lazy to keep up. So I went with the cartoony-er MOBA. lol.


----------



## Boofy

Aw, Crowley, you filthy casual! Come play with me, I'll coach you ^^


----------



## Carly Berg

I have no idea what anyone is talking about so I guess I'll say my guilty pleasure is sitting in my rocking chair talking about the past!


----------



## am_hammy

Carly Berg said:


> I have no idea what anyone is talking about so I guess I'll say my guilty pleasure is sitting in my rocking chair talking about the past!



How nostalgic of you! It sounds quite cozy actually. ^_^


----------



## InstituteMan

Ancient Aliens is the best stupid television show ever. I don't feel guilty for enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Guy Faukes

I secretly enjoyed the Spice Grills and S-Club Seven as a child. THERE. I BEAR MY SOUL AT THEE.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Guy Faukes said:


> I secretly enjoyed the Spice Guys [...] THERE. I BEAR MY SOUL AT THEE.



The Spice Guys is awesome. I also love The Pussycat Figurines, and The Dixie Dudes.


----------



## Guy Faukes

Something strange happened... I'm not sure what...


----------



## Jeko

> I'd argue not many of the TV animes are as 'must-see' as those movies, but they exist: Cowboy Bebop, Neon Genesis Evangelion, etc.



In terms of modern efforts, I'd throw Attack on Titan in there; it deserves its hype.

Borderlands 2 was my jam for a long, long time. Mechromancer anarchy + bullets that bounce off walls + slag plasma SMG + badaboom = one glorious red paint job.

Dark Souls is my favourite game of all time, though. It taught me so much more than any game has about how life works.


----------



## Boofy

Guy Faukes said:


> I secretly enjoyed the Spice Grills and S-Club Seven as a child. THERE. I BEAR MY SOUL AT THEE.



I was more FIVE and The Backstreet Boys. I even had all their autographs. Aw jeez. .___.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Cadence said:


> Dark Souls is my favourite game of all time, though. It taught me so much more than any game has about how life works.



Yeah, there's an underlying message of perseverance that Dark Souls subtly pushes, which can be applied to real life. If you try hard enough -- through experience, or plain hard-headed not-giving-upness -- you can overcome anything thrown your way.

I guess all games have that, to a degree. _Shadow of the Colossus_ taught me all that when I was thirteen, but from the perspective of love.

-

Guilty pleasure: Comic-con cosplay girls. Some Hottie McTotties there. I know, I'm a pig, but I just love the ladies! Is that so bad?

-



Boofy said:


> ... and The Backstreet Boys. I even had all their autographs. Aw jeez. .___.



(Tell my whyyy-ee), ain't nothin' but a heeeeart-aaaache, (tell my whyyy-ee), ain't nothin' but a miiiiiistaaaaake, (tell me why), I never wanna heeeear you saaaaay, "IIIII waaaaant it thaaaaaat-a-wayyyyyy."

Gush.


----------



## Boofy

> Guilty pleasure: Comic-con cosplay girls. Some Hottie McTotties there. I know, I'm a pig, but I just love the ladies! Is that so bad?



Nope.


----------



## am_hammy

Boofy said:


> I was more FIVE and The Backstreet Boys. I even had all their autographs. Aw jeez. .___.



Jealous you have autographs.

Always preferred the Backstreet Boys.

They always encouraged, telling me I was larger than life, but those NSYNC jerkwads always told me bye. Never even had the decency to say hello. Judgemental bunch, really.


----------



## Doja

My guilty please would definitely be British shows lol.  Anything from Misfits, Sherlock, Midwife, Doctor Who, etc.  I started watching them on Hulu and cant stop.  They are clearly different from any American show and thats probably why I like them so much, you get a different perspective on entertainment.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I'm the same with US TV. Whole different style. You just don't get content like The Sopranos, or The Wire, or Breaking Bad over here. The world is becoming a more unified place, though. I'm a huge fan of Japanese media, for instance, and Scandinavian works like Pingu and The Moomins. All is fair in love and art.


----------



## Bishop

Bruno Spatola said:


> Guilty pleasure: Comic-con cosplay girls. Some Hottie McTotties there. I know, I'm a pig, but I just love the ladies! Is that so bad?



My wife cosplayed a FANTASTIC Tali from Mass Effect, took her months to make the helmet and paint this skin-tight cat suit to look just like her bio suit. Was awesome ^.^


----------



## Mr mitchell

Listening to S Club 7. I'm old school.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I have very many guilty pleasures...too many.

I'm going to cosplay myself soon. I'll be Okabe Rintarou. I'll need some way of getting my hair darker...but the clothes are easy and I look enough like him. Just don't shave, get that phone replica and boom. I know...pretty lame but it's incredibly fun. And everyone will get it.


----------



## Jeko

> I'm going to cosplay myself soon. I'll be Okabe Rintarou. I'll need some way of getting my hair darker...but the clothes are easy and I look enough like him.



I'll hopefully be doing Shizuo Heiwajima for Hyper Japan this summer, since it's incredibly easy outfit-wise (and I'm blonde). 

It'll be hilarious if I run into Izaya...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

About cosplaying etiquette: What would the appropriate response be if two R2-D2s were to bump into each other? 

A) Just awkwardly move on, and try to enjoy the rest of your day.

B) Kick one of them over, then set off the fire alarm.

C) Phone your elderly mother and ask her to drive a hundred miles with your back-up Jack Sparrow outfit, risking heatstroke.


----------



## am_hammy

I've cosplayed Chi from chobits, Tifa (from Advent Children) and Kiyomi Takada from Death Note. Ahhh I miss conventions.



Bruno Spatola said:


> About cosplaying etiquette: What would the appropriate response be if two R2-D2s were to bump into each other?
> 
> A) Just awkwardly move on, and try to enjoy the rest of your day.
> 
> B) Kick one of them over, then set off the fire alarm.
> 
> C) Phone your elderly mother and ask her to drive a hundred miles with your back-up Jack Sparrow outfit, risking heatstroke.



D) You initiate a battle.

Totally would have C be an answer too, however I would not want any mommies to get heatstroke.


----------



## Chaseanthemum

My guilty pleasure is the song Rude by Magic! 

♪ Can I have your daughter for the rest of my life? Say yes, say yes, cause I need to know ♪


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I watched Chobits and loved it. Also Clannad.

I want to buy a pair of robot ears for myself, secretly...


----------



## Boofy

I like to watch Millionaire Matchmaker... .__________________. (Not to enjoy it, but, y'know)


----------



## John T. K.

Anything by Robert B. Parker, crime novel writer. Easy reads and funny in parts.


----------



## dither

Freckle-faced tarts.


----------



## KLJo

am_hammy said:


> ...korean dramas...



I KNEW I COULDN'T BE THE ONLY ONE!!!

I'm hoping you come back to this thread because I need recommendations!

Favourites:
Boys over flowers
Easy Fortune Happy Life (not Korean)
A gentleman's dignity
Playful kiss

Currently watching: Cunning Single Lady

Guilty pleasures: Smoking. I cannot tell you how much I enjoy sitting on my enclosed porch, in a comfortable chair, just reading or day dreaming, and smoking. Especially if nature gets on my level and provides a storm.

Also, I really like reading about BDSM. Real BDSM, not 50 shades of grey, which I have not picked up yet. People in that lifestyle fascinate me, but I don't know if I'd ever have the courage to give it a shot. 

Seriously, HOW DO THEY GET THERE?!? There is so much gear. You're running around, living your vanilla-sex life, and then one day, while hiking through the woods hunting for locally sourced mushrooms for the egg-white omelet you're preparing for your church group at the annual "No Dancing Luncheon" you fall on a pile of whips, rope, knee pads, and the rest is history?

The mind boggles.


----------



## bdcharles

Ah! The antidote (to the annoyed thread) that I've been searching for!

Me? I like skipping. Not the manful Rocky Balboa kind (though I bear that no ill will). No, I mean the sort favoured by eight-year-old girls. It's an efficient, stylish, healthy and fun way to get around. I say: skip more. I say: put a sportskip in the Olympics.


----------



## bazz cargo

Watching ski jumping, hoping for a crash. 

Hey bdcharles. I read your handle as badcherries first time around.

Welcome to the mad house.


----------



## Pidgeon84

When I buy shaving cream I make sure it also doubles as a good pretend microphone. You know, so it's a little more convincing when I'm singing in the mirror. Amirite?!


----------



## Boofy

Got to strive for authenticity in all things, pidge. I hear ya. Singing in the shower just don't feel right without a hairbrush.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Boofy said:


> Got to strive for authenticity in all things, pidge. I hear ya. Singing in the shower just don't feel right without a hairbrush.



Right? If I can't be a rockstar in my own bathroom then when I ask you?! When?!


----------



## The Green Shield

Reading books some consider 'chick lit'. Yes, I'm a man, and no, I'm not going to let my sex parts determine what I can or can't like. Same goes to everyone, man or woman.

Making more characters than I can logically squeeze into stories. Some are for RPG games, others are for actual stories and the rest just sort of float around in this fog of nothing waiting to be used.

Drinking way more coffee than I should.


----------



## bluemidget

at the minute I'd have to say Jack Reacher novels - I've whizzed through the first eight


----------



## JustRob

The film_ Barbarella. _I have the Blu-ray version and even quote from it lines such as "An angel does not make love. An angel _is_ love," and the final line "An angel has no memory," of course.

I do not plead guilty though but demand to be judged by a jury of my peers. The film was a fantasy very much of its time and no doubt could be done far better nowadays if the world had not become so dull, or at least so dishonest with itself.

It occurs to me that that final line may provide me with the solution to a recent puzzle in my mind. I wondered how all those morally conscientious righteous _Christian_ people left in heaven after Armageddon could possibly be at peace and happy given what had happened, but evidently they simply wouldn't remember. In that case we should all indulge our guilt while we have the opportunity.  

"Love."


----------



## Ariel

I've just breezed through the Sookie Stackhouse novels.  They're light and fun reading.  I think she has a ghost writer because the first three books were really poorly written while the rest are much better.


----------



## JustRob

amsawtell said:


> I've just breezed through the Sookie Stackhouse novels.  They're light and fun reading.  I think she has a ghost writer because the first three books were really poorly written while the rest are much better.



My angel and I enjoyed the TV series for a while. Maybe even now the world is sometimes honest with itself.


----------



## Ariel

The books are not like the show.  There are characters in both that are unique to that medium.  For instance Lafayette (my favorite in the show) dies in the first book.


----------



## Foxee

Hmm...to admit or not to admit. A few reality TV shows like Hell's Kitchen and Survivor. Maybe I just like to see people be more miserable than me.


----------



## dither

Egg-Custard.


----------



## JustRob

The Green Shield said:


> Reading books some consider 'chick lit'. Yes, I'm a man, and no, I'm not going to let my sex parts determine what I can or can't like. Same goes to everyone, man or woman.



Or age for that matter. I've read and enjoyed a couple of Melissa Marr's YA urban fantasy fairy tales, _Wicked Lovely _and _Ink Exchange_. As a seventy year old married man with no children I'm hardly her target reader but that doesn't matter. A good book is a good read for what it is. I haven't read any of her adult fantasies yet though.

For that matter I've read all of Anne McCaffrey's dragon books despite the fact that they're stuffed with modest maidens who don't recognise their own worth, wise old father figures and fit young men who can be heroes or gormless and often both. Even when she has a male main character the context tends to be the same.

I just like reading stories and all that background genre and style stuff is nice wallpaper for a while regardless of whether I'd put it up in my house or in my own writing.

At least Melissa Marr's books didn't have vampires. They work best on TV.


----------



## Pluralized

I enjoy 'roughing up my suspect.' New slang you may not have heard - has to do with my pet squid.


----------



## LeeC

Fresh peaches and blueberries (from my natural garden) in real cream (from a friend's farm).


----------



## Shi

I really, really like to sing in the shower.


----------



## KLJo

LeeC said:


> Fresh peaches and blueberries (from my natural garden) in real cream (from a friend's farm).



I, for one, am deeply shocked and saddened by your deviance.

(Teasing, but yours is the latest in a thread full of guilt-free guilty pleasures.)

This is the semi-anonymous internet! Surely someone has a weird foot fetish that incites them to sneak off and sniff other people's shoes at parties? It doesn't seem like so very much to hope for.


----------



## JustRob

Shi said:


> I really, really like to sing in the shower.



It's the reverberations in bathrooms that encourage this, so you're excused, but not if you have doubts about your prowess as a singer. Having doubts about oneself deserves guilt.


----------



## alanmt

Rolling down the windows of my Jag and blasting "Riding Dirty" as I drive around town.


----------



## Foxee

alanmt said:


> Rolling down the windows of my Jag and blasting "Riding Dirty" as I drive around town.


"White and Nerdy" is way funnier, though.


----------



## Olly Buckle

A hot day in Brixton and lots of cars were blasting out reggae beats, mine was the only one playing Mozart's horn concerto.


----------



## musichal

That's a great piece of music.


----------



## alanmt

Foxee said:


> "White and Nerdy" is way funnier, though.



And much more apropos to me!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I like Clive Cussler novels. I've read a fair share and, when I have a chance, plan to read some more. Nice fluff.


----------



## dither

Hey danielstj,

haven't seen posts from you for quite while, an absolute age even.

How's it going?


----------



## Bard_Daniel

dither said:


> Hey danielstj,
> 
> haven't seen posts from you for quite while, an absolute age even.
> 
> How's it going?



I'm doing good dither. A lot better health-wise. For awhile I was in the hospital, but I'm okay now. How are you? I look forward to reading your posts once more.


----------



## Dave Watson

I like to hang around old people's homes dressed as the Grim Reaper.


----------



## Winston

Please don't judge... every week or two I make a Jack In The Box run.

And yes, I buy a bunch of those nasty 2 for a dollar "tacos".


----------



## bazz cargo

I like Xena, Warrior princess and Pidgeon84's avatar.


----------



## LeeC

Dave Watson said:


> I like to hang around old people's homes dressed as the Grim Reaper.


Swing by, I need some shotgun practice  Perfectly legal here in NH.


----------



## am_hammy

Socks. Mountains of cute adorable socks that I don't need but must have. I must!


----------



## foolonamoon

Crunching apples in quite rooms full of people. 
Aaaaand when people get grossed out because I farted. I'm actually 5 years old.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Being up at odd hours, mostly while the sun's down, whenever I must drive somewhere, I wear a big jacket no matter what time of year it is.

Reason A: I feel awesome. Reason B: I look awesome. Reason C: Thugs think you're packing guns and knives, and avoid you. 

I feel guilty for it, since I'm not a dangerous person. <3 

I often feign ignorance on a subject only to annoy someone when they have to explain it several times. ;D

I love fast food. I know...but it's soooo tasty. 

I like rainbows, scarves, and believe that friendship IS magic. Hahaha.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I have discovered a new guilty pleasure... Kimberly's cupcakes. It's a brand sold at Walmart. They come in large and mini sizes. And in a number of different flavors. The large chocolate cupcakes are like mousse frosting on top of moist fudge cake. A chocoholics vision of perfection. Next- have to try the French Vanilla, maybe the strawberry, or the red velvet.


----------



## Ariel

I'm enjoying teasing my dad about my upcoming nuptials.  We're going to the courthouse to do it and when I told my dad he kind of freaked.  He asked me to let him know when and I said I didn't have an exact date.  He asked me to let him know when we're sure.  I told him that we planned on going out of town and just getting it done (the way he and his wife did it) without telling anyone.  He was silent for a little bit until I started laughing and told him I was teasing.


----------



## John Oberon

mrmustard615 said:


> Anything having to do with Pink Floyd, they're so terrible :lol: (Just kidding I love Pink Floyd)
> 
> I guess I have to admit I watch the occasional chick flick.



Hey, I _love_ chick flicks! I not only watch them, I _buy_ them. Sleepless in Seattle, Must Love Dogs, An Affair to Remember, While You Were Sleeping, The Notebook...you name it, I probably own it. And I'm so confident in my uber-masculinity that I feel no guilt whatsoever, though most males think I should. Does it count if others feel guilt for you?


----------



## Pluralized

The biggest guilty pleasure, if I had to pick one, is probably the scrotums of unborn goats. That, and orange sherbet.


----------



## JustRob

Pluralized said:


> The biggest guilty pleasure, if I had to pick one, is probably the scrotums of unborn goats. That, and orange sherbet.



What, is that a recipe with both together? Unusual. 

We're having lambs' hearts for dinner tonight, about the furthest we'd go in that direction.


----------



## Boofy

Wait... Musty? You would even jokingly say that about Pink Floyd? It's like I don't know you at all </3 /sniffsniff

Another guilty pleasure of mine is puns. Well, silly wordplay in general really. I saw a rock with "On" painted on it in big white letters and laughed until I cried when I got it... Still... nothing was ever quite so good as:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Boofy said:


> Wait... Musty? You would even jokingly say that about Pink Floyd? It's like I don't know you at all </3 /sniffsniff




Hey, I said that a year ago. I hardly knew you then. Of course now I totally think differently 

I always liked the song You Light Up My Life don't ask me why.


----------



## Schrody

I like trash, especially '80's trash (Flash Gordon, He-Man Masters of the Universe...) ^^


----------



## Pluralized

My dad introduced me to Gordon Lightfoot when I was a teenager. So now, at 36, my music will shuffle between Amon Amarth, Dr. Dre, and Gordon Lightfoot. The people I work with probably think I'm nuts. And for good reason.
[video=youtube;aBV-glyM1UY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBV-glyM1UY[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Air Supply.

[video=youtube;JWdZEumNRmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWdZEumNRmI[/video]

Awwwwwww yea.


----------



## Sunny

I like to smell my books before I read them. I like the smell of the paper. It gets me excited to read! 

I also like to sniff Scotch tape. It reminds me of Christmas and makes me feel happy, like it's Christmas time, even if it's summer.


----------



## Pluralized

My kindle smells like R2D2's butt.


----------



## Kyle R

I'm thirty-two years old and I love Pixar films—both as a writer, and as a movie-watching geek.

Sometimes, when I have time to kill, I visit Pixar's website. They have a "Careers" section that I keep visiting, in hopes that a slot will open up in their story-writing department. So far, I'm out of luck. :grief:


----------



## InstituteMan

I ate sushi tonight, even though it's not sustainable and I live far from an ocean. 

I feel less guilty because an elderly friend of mine really wanted to go out for sushi tonight, so we agreed to go out with him and his wife.


----------



## Darkkin

Rereading my favourite children's books every summer, namely the _Anne of Green Gables _series and _Harry Potter_.

Classic Disney movie marathons.

Listening to the same song on repeat...

Eating a spoonful of chunky peanut butter.

Reading picture books.

Going to the park after dark so I can play on the swings.

Climbing trees.

Getting lost on purpose.

Snuggling cold toes under my fluffy furnace of a dog.

Reading until 3:00 AM simply because I can.


----------



## Schrody

Pluralized said:


> My kindle smells like R2D2's butt.


  My message ringtone is R2D2 "screaming" 


Sunny said:


> I like to smell my books before I read them. I like the smell of the paper. It gets me excited to read!   I also like to sniff Scotch tape. It reminds me of Christmas and makes me feel happy, like it's Christmas time, even if it's summer.


  Me too! I love to smell glue too (and no, I'm not a junkie XD)


----------



## aj47

Pluralized said:


> My kindle smells like R2D2's butt.



Does it taste like it, too?  Or haven't you licked your kindle?



I like to color.  Not in kids coloring books but if you google "adult coloring pages" you'll find mandalas and intricate patterns.


----------



## Kevin

_The War of the Garagantuas_... I have to watch it every time. And especially the part with that Caucasian woman on the cruise ship singing 'The words get stuck in my throat'. She's so... Ginger (not Maryann)... right before the green one (the bad one) eats her like a banana. Though he didn't bother to peel. Bet she got stuck in his throat. Without that movie we never would have had Amber Tamblyn, which is pretty dang important.


----------



## am_hammy

Coloring books. Just bought one called Enchanted Forest by Johanna Basford. It's intricate and has delicate little quests involved. Bliss.


----------



## Sunny

astroannie said:


> I like to color.  Not in kids coloring books but if you google "adult coloring pages" you'll find mandalas and intricate patterns.



I love to colour, too. But I love to colour in kids colouring books!

That way I can write my name on the page in big letters, rip the page from the book and give it to people. I expect they put it on their fridge!


----------



## Plasticweld

I have not had the time lately but what have done in the past is pick a member here and read all of their work and most of their posts.  It is kind of like spying on someone.  If you read their first posts when they joined the site; what they talked about and sample some of their writing it is kind of fun to see how they have improved and become more competent as writers.   I have a few favorites here and am convinced that at some point in time we will have a notable writer among us and I want to be able to say I remember them when they struggled with writing.  If nothing else it is kind of fun to really get to know how someone thinks.


----------



## Lewdog

I love playing black jack.  I haven't had the extra money in a long time to do it, but maybe someday I can go gamble again.


----------



## midnightpoet

One of my favorite poets was Rod McKuen; yeah I know, he's as corny as they come.  As a poet I should be ashamed.  He died this year, as I remember.  I guess I like kitsch now and then. "Listen to the warm."


----------



## Riptide

I love coffee. Lots and lots of coffee. At least two cups, and if my mom happens to make more... a third cup. But I have to also work out to ready my body for the calorie intake because what good is coffee if it isn't half fattening goodness?


----------



## Gofa

Watching strangers. Particularly in restaurants and grocery markets. Making up stories to support the why the when the where of what i see. In a restaurant it can be a thing of kindness played out before you. At another seating a battle with blood on the table cloth as jugulars are ripped or hatchets buried. Screams of No Prisoners thinly vailed behind abrupt nods or a dismissive glance out of the window. Fascinating much better than TV


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Yes, also coffee... I can't write a thing without it. 

When I draw, I don't draw men. I find it boring. 

I smell my hands and don't give a damn who sees.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

I love the smell pf money. Everytime I have cash I like to smell it - think its weird but I camt stop myself.

I also love to watch children shows. I know I'm to old for things like that but oh the friendships and the love. I watch them with my 3yr old cousin when ever she is over - I use her as a cover story if anyone asks.


----------



## Ariel

I love strongly brewed hot tea heavily sweetened and creamy.  It has to be a chai blend too.  It's delicious and it's so soothing.


----------



## escorial

amsawtell said:


> I love strongly brewed hot tea heavily sweetened and creamy.  It has to be a chai blend too.  It's delicious and it's so soothing.



i buy lemon infused tea from a chinese store....one sugar..no milk..sup


----------



## Darkkin

Nacho Cheese Doritos.

Managing to get three more books onto my already Jengaed bookcase without having to move anything.


----------



## PiP

The Green Lady is my guilty pleasure. My husband frequently tells me I spend more time on here than I do talking to him (probably because I get more sense out of you guys) :cookie:


----------



## Darkkin

Cupcakes _without _frosting.


----------



## Lewdog

PiP said:


> The Green Lady is my guilty pleasure. My husband frequently tells me I spend more time on here than I do talking to him (probably because I get more sense out of you guys) :cookie:




...damn I thought you hung out here because I have a nice butt.


----------



## PiP

Lewdog said:


> ...damn I thought you hung out here because I have a nice butt.



Yeah, well that as well :joyous:


----------



## The Green Shield

I like to make fun of Dickensian characters. Take Tiny Tim and Oliver Twist. Once I loaded up _Dragon's Dogma_ and made a PC called Oliver Tim who was a young disabled Arisen and I gave him a tragic backstory of utter tragedy, misery, and woe. I made him wear only shit armor and clothing, which resulted in me dying a lot but whatever. 

Basically, if I'm able to, I make fun of Dickens' characters. A lot. >:]


----------



## Kepharel

Talisker single malt. I love the taste of Woodbine cigarettes and seaweed on my tongue. Or maybe Monkey Shoulder blend as a poor substitute


----------



## musichal

I guess my guiltiest pleasure is Breyer's Gelato.


----------



## Boofy

Green Shield, You've played Dragons Dogma? ;D 

It is such a good game. At first glance I was pretty certain that it was going to be garbage, or at the very most, a guilty pleasure. (I got it free on PSN and had never really heard anything about it). Then I played it. That music.... and that game-play... AND that story! Oh man. It is one thing I can say with certainty that I am very proud to be a fan of. Surprisingly underrated :3


----------



## The Green Shield

Boofy said:


> Green Shield, You've played Dragons Dogma? ;D
> 
> It is such a good game. At first glance I was pretty certain that it was going to be garbage, or at the very most, a guilty pleasure. (I got it free on PSN and had never really heard anything about it). Then I played it. That music.... and that game-play... AND that story! Oh man. It is one thing I can say with certainty that I am very proud to be a fan of. Surprisingly underrated :3


I think it's a pretty cool game. If I can just figure out how to not die in five seconds flat, I think I'll enjoy it even more.


----------



## InstituteMan

Riptide said:


> I love coffee. Lots and lots of coffee.





Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Yes, also coffee... I can't write a thing without it.





Kepharel said:


> Talisker single malt. I love the taste of Woodbine cigarettes and seaweed on my tongue. Or maybe Monkey Shoulder blend as a poor substitute



Coffee and whiskey are two of my greatest sensual pleasures in life, but I don't feel guilty about enjoying them at all.


----------



## Allysan

Pretty Little Liars 
Taylor Swift 
Donuts. Chocolate iced w sprinkles to be exact.


----------



## TeriBeth

Watching Real Housewives of Anywhere while sitting in bed with my electric blanket on, eating Talenti Gelato (Hazelnut Chocolate Chip).  Being thankful that though not rich, at least I have manners and my dignity.


----------



## am_hammy

astroannie said:


> Does it taste like it, too?  Or haven't you licked your kindle?
> 
> 
> 
> I like to color.  Not in kids coloring books but if you google "adult coloring pages" you'll find mandalas and intricate patterns.




I didn't even see this until now. I'm such a copy cat :glee:


----------



## AaronR316

I watch Pretty Little Liars(because I think the girls on their are hot.)  I watch Power rangers on netflix(Same reason only Amy Jo Johnson.) I  watch a lot of late night comedies for the same reason. Occasionally  you'll catch me listening to Backstreet Boys because back when they were  at their peak, I wanted to sing like them.(I'm a wannabe like that.)  Some people crack on me because I'm a huge Doctor Who fan lately. I got really into the energy of that show. I  haven't seen the classics pre-2005 yet, though. What else? Ah and I like  watching Bollywood films ever since my friend introduced me to them in highschool.(even if I do think most are an hour too long!)


----------



## Boofy

Oooo, that is the only reason I watch New Girl! (I don't really like many American sitcoms, though their dramas are to die for) Still, they have Zooey Deschanel and that girl is impossibly adorable. :3

It's pretty much the only reason to watch The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy movie too (because lordy, that movie is abyssmal)... well, her, and Martin Freeman. /drool


----------



## AaronR316

Boofy said:


> Oooo, that is the only reason I watch New Girl! (I don't really like many American sitcoms, thogh their dramas are to die for) Still, they have Zooey Deschanel and that girl is impossibly adorable. :3
> 
> It's pretty much the only reason to watch The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy movie too (because lordy, that movie is abyssmal)... well, her, and Martin Freeman. /drool


 That was the only reason I watched New girl. haha. I watch a lot of jennifer love hewitt shows and movies for the same reason .


----------



## am_hammy

New Girl is my jam. I always rotate the cast as my favorite character.


----------



## popsprocket

Avatar the Last Airbender


One day I will have watched it enough times to quote it from start to finish.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Crime Drama TV!


----------



## J.L. Franklin

So, I'm not the only one who does that! Us imaginary DJs need to stick together......


----------



## J.L. Franklin

Ohhh! My guilty pleasure is tokusatsu! I love watching adults run around in candy-colored spandex, while fighting rubber monsters with plastic weapons, and monsters die by blowing up. So. Feckin'. Cool....


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I consume enough highly caffeinated beverages to kill smaller humans or most animals.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

Listening to Boney M and Patrick Hernandez.  Lemon cheesecake and flapjack. And a secret passion for the sci - fi classic Blake's 7.


----------



## The Green Shield

popsprocket said:


> Avatar the Last Airbender
> 
> 
> One day I will have watched it enough times to quote it from start to finish.


It's got a sequel, _The Legend of Korra_. 

You'll be busy for a loooong time.  I bet they'll discover you frozen in an iceberg 100 years from now reciting lines from the fourth season of _Korra_ until you can remember it from start to finish as well.


----------



## popsprocket

The Green Shield said:


> It's got a sequel, _The Legend of Korra_.
> 
> You'll be busy for a loooong time.  I bet they'll discover you frozen in an iceberg 100 years from now reciting lines from the fourth season of _Korra_ until you can remember it from start to finish as well.



ukel:

I can't remember exactly where I stopped watching Korra but it was just so awful that I couldn't continue. All I remember is that the water tribes were mixing for a festival or something and the whole show turned into weird relationship darama. They say it got better again after that but I can't bring myself to sit through it all again in the name of maybe enjoying the story.


----------



## The Green Shield

popsprocket said:


> ukel:
> 
> I can't remember exactly where I stopped watching Korra but it was just so awful that I couldn't continue. All I remember is that the water tribes were mixing for a festival or something and the whole show turned into weird relationship darama. They say it got better again after that but I can't bring myself to sit through it all again in the name of maybe enjoying the story.


I'mma just spoil it all for you. Copy and paste it to a word document if you want to see it. Or highlight it. Whatever you want:

*Season 3* gifts us with Airbenders cropping all over the place due to the Harmony thing at the end of *Season 2* that bestowed everyone Airbending. Korra and crew tries to recruit these people. The Earth Queen tries to make her own Airbending army. Meanwhile Zaheer, an anarchist, who is also an Airbender, starts murdering every leader of every nation. He kills the Earth Queen, doesn't kill the Firelord, comes close to murdering Tenzin and comes scarily close to murdering Korra while in the Avatar State. *Season 4* has Kuvira, a former Earth general basically hailing herself as the Earth Empress forming a new Earth Empire. Korra spends half the season trying to overcome her PTSD that she got from Zaheer. Bolin is an idiot working for Kuvira despite his own brother and Opal saying what a dumb butt he's being. Korra gets better in time for the ultimate climax with a *GIANT METAL ROBOT!! I SHIT YOU NOT!! A GIANT METAL ROBOT THAT SHOOTS A SPIRIT RAY AT THINGS!!! *Varrick acts stupid, Toph returns for three episodes, and the climax is basically a repeat of _The Drill_ from A:TLA where they force their way inside and hit the big weakpoint. Giant Robot of Death is destroyed, Kuvira is arrested. Korra gets to bone Asami, Varrick weds Zhu Li and Mako remains alone and unloved for being a prick to both Korra and Asami during the first two seasons.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## popsprocket

Oh yeah, I heard all about the ending. The internet couldn't shut up about it!


----------



## ShadowEyes

I listen to sea chanties and I don't really feel guilty about it, but wait till tomorrow morning, then we'll see.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

ShadowEyes said:


> I listen to sea chanties and I don't really feel guilty about it, but wait till tomorrow morning, then we'll see.



WHAT WILL WE DO WITH A DRUNKEN SAILOR....

That's one of mine. 

I know every word. And I've invented some of my own versions. 

I also know hundreds of other english folk songs, irish folk, and sea chanties! They're just fun to sing.


----------



## Darkkin

Chilly bedroom, fleece blanks, a good book, and a snuggling Rue Dog.


----------



## InnerFlame00

Cartoon movies. I don't care if I'm 30 I like them so there :[

And not even the good ones sometimes. I liked Strange Magic despite the fact that is was not a good movie and I could tell you all the reasons why it is not a good movie but I can't help but like it because the "Villain" gets the girl.

Although Pixar and Studio Ghibli are by far my favorites. I do have standards


----------



## Darkkin

Howl's Moving Castle is my absolute favourite movie, bar none.  Such a marvelous vice.


----------



## InnerFlame00

Darkkin said:


> Howl's Moving Castle is my absolute favourite movie, bar none.  Such a marvelous vice.



Yes, my fave too! And the book by diana wynn jones was also a very fun read.


----------



## Darkkin

One of the rare cases where I liked the movie better than the book.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

Red wine. Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------

